# What's Your Profession?



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a Cowboy-Astronaut-Millionaire.

j/k I run a landscaping business and I do web marketing for local small business owners.
What's your job?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Pro poker player...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I presently own a business with 3 divisions:

Carpet/Upholstery Cleaning

Duct Cleaning

Oriental Rug Cleaning Shop

A few years ago I invented and patented a duct cleaning system called "RamAir..." and now have just over 500 distributors in the United States, Canada, England, Mexico and Australia.

The prototype for my second invention will be available any day now, and if it goes the way I want/suspect, I'll have a few thousand distributors carrying it worldwide.

I have a third invention in the works, and am in the process of writing a children's book.

My hope is to retire in 5 years or so... and move to Central America.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

engineer. 
belly dancer on the weekends.
stripper on tuesday nights.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Graduate as an engineer next May. I'm going to be an IEEM (Industrial Engineer and Engineering Management) with a safety minor. I haven't made up my mind where I want to work yet, but I do know I wanna get my PE after I graduate.


----------



## MikeFM (Jul 20, 2010)

Auto Technician


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im a security "officer" for the current time being. possibly going back to school for HVAC in the near future, but have applied to various sheriff and police departments locally. im also going to be doing fireworks professionally over the summer season locally.


----------



## MikeFM (Jul 20, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> im a security "officer" for the current time being. possibly going back to school for HVAC in the near future, but have applied to various sheriff and police departments locally. im also going to be doing fireworks professionally over the summer season locally.


HVAC is an awesome career to get involved with r1dermon. There are a ton of opportunities for great pay out there. Of course working in law enforcement is an upstanding career as well. Best of luck whatever your choice.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent info


----------



## MikeFM (Jul 20, 2010)

Indeed Danny. Forgive me please. I've missed it here.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I bang nails for a living building houses and doing lots of renos. Hope to hunt for a living! If things work well this year my buds and I hope to put more time into hunting and make a full scale hunting TV show insted of sub-contracting twice a month from another big name show. Things just keep getting bigger for us.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

supervisor at a biotech company


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

man r1dermon sounds jus like me LOL...I'm also a security "officer" at a nuclear plant and I also deal with fireworks with my family in the summertime. Been doing the fireworks gig for over 10 years now. The security gig is pretty tight too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I co-own 50 percent of a succesful website me and my friend started which brings in average 300 per week from google ad sense. Woohoo! So thats 150 per week for doing nothing at all as he is the mastermind behind all the technicaltiies. Other than that I will be starting a few more money scheming ideas with my friends over the next few months but I do get to work 1 day per week at Chrysler, and also go to school full time.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I drive a fuel truck and fuel aircraft at Edwards AFB, CA. I'm also goin to school part time and working towards my associates in Fire Technology.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

stay at home single father...i wish i could go to work


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If your single, who goes out and works while you bake cookies, iron clothes, vacumn, and take the kids to school?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now







)....and i do all the cooking, cleaning n everything else


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> I co-own 50 percent of a succesful website me and my friend started which brings in average 300 per week from google ad sense. Woohoo! So thats 150 per week for doing nothing at all as he is the mastermind behind all the technicaltiies. Other than that I will be starting a few more money scheming ideas with my friends over the next few months but I do get to work 1 day per week at Chrysler, and also go to school full time.


What website?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Ithink he said something about politics and other similar topics


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I figured he edited it out.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only logical thing to do once that money dries up is to just sell drugs again. The only reason your selling drugs is probably because "YOU AINT NEVA HAD A FATHA". So if you continue to sell drugs, like a self fulfilling prophecy, you will one day get shot and die, and then your two sons will grow up and probably sell drugs! Want to know why? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVA HADDA FADDA!".







.

AND. When your sons grow up and knock up that first chick with "DAT PHAT AZZ YO", they will have kids, and then when they get shot, your grandkids will be selling drugs!!! WHY? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVER HADD A FATHA!!".


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I.U.E.C International Union of Elevator Constructors

I install elevators and work for one of the top 3 biggest companies in the world ( If not the biggest ). I also go to night school at my union hall for class ( 4 year apprenticeship ) along side with company training.

Also getting a 6$/hr raise next week


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^^can't knock that...I jus recently gotta 6$/hr raise also for going in house.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

home theater sales


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> home theater sales


where are you from in WI? I lived there (madison) for 7 years when I first started posting on this forum and there were only a few WI people and now it seems like there are a ton.

I also did some home theater sales at the east town madison sears when i was in college.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

need_redz said:


> I.U.E.C International Union of Elevator Constructors
> 
> I install elevators and work for one of the top 3 biggest companies in the world ( If not the biggest ). I also go to night school at my union hall for class ( 4 year apprenticeship ) along side with company training.
> 
> Also getting a 6$/hr raise next week


Congrats on the raise! I just got a $1 raise..lol. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Plumbing & Heating


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm a pilot looking for a job. If you have a private jet, hire me !


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welder


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im in the profession of not having one


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Drafter/Project Manager.


----------



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

CNC machinist....i work in a small prototyping shop


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Senior Manager of Funny Pictures at Piranha-Fury Headquarters.

I aspire to be a Test Pilot for water slides.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Union Bricklayer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> home theater sales


I'm transforming the storage room under my house into a theater room.
Would it make any sense to get ahold of you when it comes to the "equipment purchasing" stage?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

IT Consultant

I implement a product owned by Symantec that is used for Systems Management.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only logical thing to do once that money dries up is to just sell drugs again. The only reason your selling drugs is probably because "YOU AINT NEVA HAD A FATHA". So if you continue to sell drugs, like a self fulfilling prophecy, you will one day get shot and die, and then your two sons will grow up and probably sell drugs! Want to know why? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVA HADDA FADDA!".







.

AND. When your sons grow up and knock up that first chick with "DAT PHAT AZZ YO", they will have kids, and then when they get shot, your grandkids will be selling drugs!!! WHY? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVER HADD A FATHA!!".
[/quote]

i stopped sellin as soon as i knew i was having kids n i'll never sell again...all the money in the world aint worth the chance of being away from my boys


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only logical thing to do once that money dries up is to just sell drugs again. The only reason your selling drugs is probably because "YOU AINT NEVA HAD A FATHA". So if you continue to sell drugs, like a self fulfilling prophecy, you will one day get shot and die, and then your two sons will grow up and probably sell drugs! Want to know why? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVA HADDA FADDA!".







.

AND. When your sons grow up and knock up that first chick with "DAT PHAT AZZ YO", they will have kids, and then when they get shot, your grandkids will be selling drugs!!! WHY? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVER HADD A FATHA!!".
[/quote]

i stopped sellin as soon as i knew i was having kids n i'll never sell again...all the money in the world aint worth the chance of being away from my boys
[/quote]

Eventually you will have to return to the workforce unless your plans are to live off the entitlement programs the working class pays for.

I am a cop.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what drugs did you sell? and did you sell to kids?


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> im a security "officer" for the current time being. possibly going back to school for HVAC in the near future, but have applied to various sheriff and police departments locally. im also going to be doing fireworks professionally over the summer season locally.


R1, how does one get into the firework field on a professional level?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what drugs did you sell? and did you sell to kids?
[/quote]

i sold crack....n no i didnt sell to kids. I sold to people that made good money n had good jobs...i wasnt dealin wit crackheads that had $20


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

although now having this new information its no mystery as to why cops dont like you and vice versa. generally drug dealers and the law dont get on with each other


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

co-owner of 2 health clinics.

currently saving up to open an organic food store.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Work as a Lead (IT) Solution Analyst for an insurance company. I design IT solutions tol solve business problems for my business area. I lead 3 agile software development lines (teams) to support the program and also 1 run team.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> although now having this new information its no mystery as to why cops dont like you and vice versa. generally drug dealers and the law dont get on with each other


i was raised not to trust cops...i was like that way b4 i started sellin


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> im a security "officer" for the current time being. possibly going back to school for HVAC in the near future, but have applied to various sheriff and police departments locally. im also going to be doing fireworks professionally over the summer season locally.


R1, how does one get into the firework field on a professional level?
[/quote]

get tight with a display operator...vendor events are a great way to meet display operators, like hooksett fireworks in NH does a demo every summer...well, someone there needs to be licensed, and the store owner knows them...so go to the store, ask the owner...etc...

regardless, thats the major hurdle. once you know someone, you only have to be willing to give up your time from mid june to late july. 15 hour days in the hot sun. the kicker is, when you FIRST start, you wont get paid much, and you'll be digging trenches for 6-8" guns, or you'll be hoofing and nailing racks and 50-70lb boxes of product. it aint a glamorous job and you have to put your time in before you're the one pushing the "fire" button.

great perks are, you get to use some pretty powerful explosives...being upclose to a wall of 3" salutes is like being in an earthquake, so sick...and of course, you gain some significant connections within the industry. PGI in august is the largest pyro event in the world, and it's most display operators 4th of july.

it's a process...if you want to try it out, lemme know, i know a few display operators who are always looking for a hand in the summertime...but you have to be available around the 4th, and especially, ON the 4th.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Artist for a game development studio. Previously Infinity Ward, shipped Modern Warfare 2. Now @ Respawn Ent.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

hexbasher said:


> CNC machinist....i work in a small prototyping shop


I thought i was the only CNC machinist here,lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Tool and Die Maker at Toyota. Had alot of back issues so now I run a housekeeping business from my home, employing 3 ppl. I also breed European boxers.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Artist for a game development studio. Previously Infinity Ward, shipped Modern Warfare 2. Now @ Respawn Ent.


That was originally my career path....or at least I thought so in college. Just never finished the degree. I remember seeing some of your work in another thread, very nice my friend.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ABO certified optician/manager. I also have a few hundred acres of mineral rights in western ND, not mutch income when gas is low, decent amount when it goes up higher.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work in HVAC at Michigan State University.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Auto Tech. Been turning wrenches for a long time and it seems to be paying itself off finally.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, quite a diverse group we have here!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, this topic comes up every now and then... it's always a kick in the ass to see what everybody's doing for a living.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aww I was going to put the spartans what is your profession but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a criminologist.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

computer/I.T. technician for the libraries in my county.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Manager at a local pet store as of now, going to school for EMT then going the paramedic rout afterwards.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ksls said:


> Tool and Die Maker at Toyota. Had alot of back issues so now I run a housekeeping business from my home, employing 3 ppl. I also breed European boxers.


I used to make plastic injection molds.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am a broadcast systems engineer curently working for Sportsnet New York (SNY)

I support and develop new systems for live in studio shows as well as live sporting events.

We use Avid systems for our main production, Sony HD camera and switchers, Viz RT graphics, and a bunch of other line and routing gear.

Before I ended up on disability I was creating a work around/backup system for our main SSL audio console. I will be returning to work after I recover from a surgery on Friday to complete the install and testing of said system before moving on to what my boss and I decide is next. Likely improving out internal MATV system, and upgrading our ingest lines to full HD/SD/ASI compatibility.

Our ENG camera's (Also Sony) are due to go full HD next year after the NAB convention in April.



Avatar~God said:


> Manager at a local pet store as of now, going to school for EMT then going the paramedic rout afterwards.


Very admirable work!

2 of my cousins are nurses and also serve on local first aide squads.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Boilermaker.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I am self-employeed as an Independent Contractor doing work for volunteer fire departments..We help them get the equipment that they need such as pumper engines, ambulances, ladder trucks, jaws of life, thermal imaging cameras, etc, etc....Our company sets up fundraisers for them via mail drives, door-to-door, and carnivals!...It's a win-win situation. Without us, they wouldn't have the funds necessary to get their equipment and the communities that they serve and protect would greatly suffer so I truly feel honored and blessed to have a job like this!..


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Senior at University of Nebraska in fisheries biology.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

greenmonkey51 said:


> Senior at University of Nebraska in fisheries biology.


Can you strip fish?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^But...The fish ain't got no pants?!?!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> Manager at a local pet store as of now, going to school for EMT then going the paramedic rout afterwards.


Very admirable work!

2 of my cousins are nurses and also serve on local first aide squads.
[/quote]

Thanks! Because the Military didn't work out like I wanted it too I wanted to do something more hands on and I figure going this rout will work. I started my degree in Business and changed it, talk about a waste of money! haha


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Manager at a local pet store as of now, going to school for EMT then going the paramedic rout afterwards.


Very admirable work!

2 of my cousins are nurses and also serve on local first aide squads.
[/quote]

Thanks! Because the Military didn't work out like I wanted it too I wanted to do something more hands on and I figure going this rout will work. I started my degree in Business and changed it, talk about a waste of money! haha
[/quote]

I am sure you will do great and touch many lives for the better...

I just make sure people can see the game and sports programs in ravishing HD and 5.1 sound...

I jokingly call TV "THE most important thing in the world" when you see people lose their sh*t when we have a problem. You would think we did brain surgery the way things escalate.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> Senior at University of Nebraska in fisheries biology.


Can you strip fish?
[/quote]

Only if you dress them up first, but no I haven't done much aquaculture. The few hatchery guys I've met are cool, but in the total scope of the fishery world hatcheries are pretty low on the list. They have a pretty easy job, and do very little research. I'm more into river ecology/large river reservoirs.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Graphic designer, Motion graphics and 3D design mainly for shows and exhibitions.

Doing a little something for the opener of the UK's biggest bike show at the mo.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i am a skip tracer.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Director Of Operations for Certified Transmission.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Certified PIMP


fixed


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

philbert said:


> i am a skip tracer.


Working for?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dog the bounty hunter


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

armac said:


> i am a skip tracer.


Working for?
[/quote]

i am not comfortable posting the name of the company i work for, but we are an outsourcing company. essentially there are 100s of companies that purchase debt and judgments from creditors attorneys. they in turn hire us to find their debtors places of employment. the job isn't for everyone. it requires a lot of research and also great phone skills to probe people for the information you are looking for without raising suspicions. the job is also strictly production based. no salary only commission, but if you are beast like me you are set.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

law enforcement.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

philbert said:


> i am a skip tracer.


Working for?
[/quote]

i am not comfortable posting the name of the company i work for, but we are an outsourcing company. essentially there are 100s of companies that purchase debt and judgments from creditors attorneys. they in turn hire us to find their debtors places of employment. the job isn't for everyone. it requires a lot of research and also great phone skills to probe people for the information you are looking for without raising suspicions. the job is also strictly production based. no salary only commission, but if you are beast like me you are set.
[/quote]

you're the guy that i had to get a letter from my lawyer to get him to quit calling my office about a medical bill that was already paid







Tenacious little f*ckers


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I get sent to jobs like this at 4am


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Boobah said:


> i am a skip tracer.


Working for?
[/quote]

i am not comfortable posting the name of the company i work for, but we are an outsourcing company. essentially there are 100s of companies that purchase debt and judgments from creditors attorneys. they in turn hire us to find their debtors places of employment. the job isn't for everyone. it requires a lot of research and also great phone skills to probe people for the information you are looking for without raising suspicions. the job is also strictly production based. no salary only commission, but if you are beast like me you are set.
[/quote]

you're the guy that i had to get a letter from my lawyer to get him to quit calling my office about a medical bill that was already paid







Tenacious little f*ckers
[/quote]

nah thats not me. i am not a bill collector. i am the guy that you never see, hear, or talk to. you just open your paycheck and see a garnishment for that credit card you never paid on.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I get sent to jobs like this at 4am


Fire Fighter?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

1rhom said:


> Tool and Die Maker at Toyota. Had alot of back issues so now I run a housekeeping business from my home, employing 3 ppl. I also breed European boxers.


I used to make plastic injection molds.
[/quote]

I am an engineer in the injection molding industry. mostly do product development.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

scrubbs said:


> Tool and Die Maker at Toyota. Had alot of back issues so now I run a housekeeping business from my home, employing 3 ppl. I also breed European boxers.


I used to make plastic injection molds.
[/quote]

I am an engineer in the injection molding industry. mostly do product development.
[/quote]

I've often thought about switching from vacuum molding to injection molding for the polycarbonate piece in my invention.
Lemme know if you have any thoughts on this, will ya?

http://www.ramairindustries.com/


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Skip tracing simply to place a garnishment is relatively easy, you should have access to a credit bureau?

Skip tracing to arrest someone, physically put your hands on them, is a little more difficult.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Power lineman apprentice - When the lights go out, I get it on.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Power lineman apprentice - When the lights go out, I get it on.










win


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks DT


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

armac said:


> nobody...i've been living off the drug money i made before the kids for 3 years (its almost gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only logical thing to do once that money dries up is to just sell drugs again. The only reason your selling drugs is probably because "YOU AINT NEVA HAD A FATHA". So if you continue to sell drugs, like a self fulfilling prophecy, you will one day get shot and die, and then your two sons will grow up and probably sell drugs! Want to know why? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVA HADDA FADDA!".







.

AND. When your sons grow up and knock up that first chick with "DAT PHAT AZZ YO", they will have kids, and then when they get shot, your grandkids will be selling drugs!!! WHY? "CAUSE DEY AINT NEVER HADD A FATHA!!".
[/quote]

i stopped sellin as soon as i knew i was having kids n i'll never sell again...all the money in the world aint worth the chance of being away from my boys
[/quote]

Eventually you will have to return to the workforce unless your plans are to live off the entitlement programs the working class pays for.

I am a cop.
[/quote]

For the first time I pretty much agree with Armac, I only know a few that have made it through that lifestyle untouched and with their freedom. Compaired to the countless amounts I have seen die,jailed, or fucked up on something and losing everything and more!

Oh I have my hands in a bunch of things,.
Roofing,Siding, and now a General Contracting company

Aspiring photographer that is slowly making a name and a living for myself through that exclusively as that would be the goal!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Tool and Die Maker at Toyota. Had alot of back issues so now I run a housekeeping business from my home, employing 3 ppl. I also breed European boxers.


I used to make plastic injection molds.
[/quote]

I am an engineer in the injection molding industry. mostly do product development.
[/quote]

I've often thought about switching from vacuum molding to injection molding for the polycarbonate piece in my invention.
Lemme know if you have any thoughts on this, will ya?

http://www.ramairindustries.com/
[/quote]

The part looks quite well suited to vacuum molding. How many of those do you get made per year? It can be done via injection molding(I'm taking an educated guess without the details of the design), but unless your quantities are relatively high, the higher startup costs for a mold may make it cost prohibitive to switch. What going to a molded piece can do for you is allow you to add design features you may have been thinking about but cannot do with vacuum molding without secondary processes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right, and the clarity would be better.

Thanks for your thoughts, I'll probably continue with vacuum molding for now...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

armac said:


> Skip tracing simply to place a garnishment is relatively easy, you should have access to a credit bureau?
> 
> Skip tracing to arrest someone, physically put your hands on them, is a little more difficult.


relatively easy really? how many garnishments have you been responsible for? i am guessing bc you are law enforcement that would be NONE. This year alone i have over 3000 finds and have been skiptracing for 5 years. yea i have access to the 3 credit bureaus, but its not even close to that easy. between 1 in 7 and 1 in 13 will be good on the CBR(credit bureau report) will be right. that kind of success rate is ok but its not going to separate you from competitors. we have a 27% VERIFIED find rate this means 100% accuracy. results come from probing questions and localized research. thats why most people FAIL at this.

what police department do you work for? how much skiptracing does a regular cop need to do? even detectives don't do that much of it. my cousin is a homicide detective and he catches like 20 cases a year. so 20 vs 3000. yea thats close.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

United States Marine Corps


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Overweight lover.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

philbert said:


> Skip tracing simply to place a garnishment is relatively easy, you should have access to a credit bureau?
> 
> Skip tracing to arrest someone, physically put your hands on them, is a little more difficult.


relatively easy really? how many garnishments have you been responsible for? i am guessing bc you are law enforcement that would be NONE. This year alone i have over 3000 finds and have been skiptracing for 5 years. yea i have access to the 3 credit bureaus, but its not even close to that easy. between 1 in 7 and 1 in 13 will be good on the CBR(credit bureau report) will be right. that kind of success rate is ok but its not going to separate you from competitors. we have a 27% VERIFIED find rate this means 100% accuracy. results come from probing questions and localized research. thats why most people FAIL at this.

what police department do you work for? how much skiptracing does a regular cop need to do? even detectives don't do that much of it. my cousin is a homicide detective and he catches like 20 cases a year. so 20 vs 3000. yea thats close.[/quote]

You are comparing homicide investigations to GARNISHMENTS?









"yea thats close"


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hotel Management -- Director of Food and Beverage


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

armac said:


> Skip tracing simply to place a garnishment is relatively easy, you should have access to a credit bureau?
> 
> Skip tracing to arrest someone, physically put your hands on them, is a little more difficult.


relatively easy really? how many garnishments have you been responsible for? i am guessing bc you are law enforcement that would be NONE. This year alone i have over 3000 finds and have been skiptracing for 5 years. yea i have access to the 3 credit bureaus, but its not even close to that easy. between 1 in 7 and 1 in 13 will be good on the CBR(credit bureau report) will be right. that kind of success rate is ok but its not going to separate you from competitors. we have a 27% VERIFIED find rate this means 100% accuracy. results come from probing questions and localized research. thats why most people FAIL at this.

what police department do you work for? how much skiptracing does a regular cop need to do? even detectives don't do that much of it. my cousin is a homicide detective and he catches like 20 cases a year. so 20 vs 3000. yea thats close.[/quote]

You are comparing homicide investigations to GARNISHMENTS?









"yea thats close"








[/quote]

i wasn't comparing homicides to garnishments. i was comparing the AMOUNT of skiptracing that law enforcement actually does. i spend 60 hours a week actually skiptracing. cops don't even come close. thats why the DAs from the county i live in and 3 neighboring counties to where i live use us to track down witnesses.

u never said what department you work for or what you actually do. for all we know you are a crossing guard at the local elementary school. or a dispatcher or civilian employee. so how many murders have you skipped down? piggy want a donut?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

COP FIGHT!!!!


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

philbert said:


> Skip tracing simply to place a garnishment is relatively easy, you should have access to a credit bureau?
> 
> Skip tracing to arrest someone, physically put your hands on them, is a little more difficult.


relatively easy really? how many garnishments have you been responsible for? i am guessing bc you are law enforcement that would be NONE. This year alone i have over 3000 finds and have been skiptracing for 5 years. yea i have access to the 3 credit bureaus, but its not even close to that easy. between 1 in 7 and 1 in 13 will be good on the CBR(credit bureau report) will be right. that kind of success rate is ok but its not going to separate you from competitors. we have a 27% VERIFIED find rate this means 100% accuracy. results come from probing questions and localized research. thats why most people FAIL at this.

what police department do you work for? how much skiptracing does a regular cop need to do? even detectives don't do that much of it. my cousin is a homicide detective and he catches like 20 cases a year. so 20 vs 3000. yea thats close.[/quote]

You are comparing homicide investigations to GARNISHMENTS?









"yea thats close"








[/quote]

i wasn't comparing homicides to garnishments. i was comparing the AMOUNT of skiptracing that law enforcement actually does. i spend 60 hours a week actually skiptracing. cops don't even come close. thats why the DAs from the county i live in and 3 neighboring counties to where i live use us to track down witnesses.

u never said what department you work for or what you actually do. for all we know you are a crossing guard at the local elementary school. or a dispatcher or civilian employee. so how many murders have you skipped down? piggy want a donut?
[/quote]
Thats harsh!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

got a lot more respect for a cop then a phone indentured pencil pusher who doesnt value the lifestyle that police afford them to live

edit: even if he wants to eat a donut


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Crossing guard. Skip tracing truant students. Now I am on par with you.

You have your job and you obviously think it is important. That is good we must feel good about ourselves.

I am going to let this go. It is distracting from the thread.

Enjoy your job, enjoy your life.

Personal attacks are childish sir.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Criley said:


> got a lot more respect for a cop then a phone indentured pencil pusher who doesnt value the lifestyle that police afford them to live
> 
> edit: even if he wants to eat a donut


the job i do allows you to borrow money at a reasonable interest rate. if it wasnt for the collections industry there would be no credit, no mortgages, no car loans. BILLIONS of dollars get collected every year that allow banks to function. ever think about what the lifestyle that collections affords you? with out it 90% of ppl would never own their own home. or the interest rate would be astronomical.

indentured? hardly. i work from my home on the shores of lake ontario. waterfront baby! here i sit looking out my window on this nice sunny day watching the waves roll in. the lifestyle that police afford me? i called the cops when my neighbors home was being broken into. it took 20 min for them to get here. they arent soldiers. people have to earn my respect. i don't just respect someone for the job they have. who knows how good of a cop he is.

as for armac do you know him personally? if not then how can you even decide to respect him.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Im a Marine... So I know a bit about the joys of effecting others lifetstyles, or liberty if you will. I dont know him personally, just dont like people poking at police. While they may not be patrolling hostile urban areas, the streets of the US can be dangerous enough at times. I respect all officers unless they have proven otherwise.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

armac said:


> Crossing guard. Skip tracing truant students. Now I am on par with you.
> 
> You have your job and you obviously think it is important. That is good we must feel good about ourselves.
> 
> ...


whatever dude. i don't need your validation and i didn't attack you. all i said is you never told us what you actually do. there are lots of different jobs in a police department from dispatchers to office staff to crossing guards to beat cops to detectives. if it wasn't me doing this job it would be someone else. just like if it wasnt you it would be one of the other 100s of ppl that took the exam to become a cop. my job isn't that important. it doesn't change people lives the way a cop's influence can (good or bad), but i do take issue with you calling my job easy. and i will leave it at that.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Personal attack:

"piggy want a donut?"

I simply said that, from my personal experience, that skip tracing was relatively easy. You do not PHYSICALLY have to go hands on with somone.

You took this to another level, a very ugly level.

BTW I did collections, skip tracing, on car loans for 2 years. I have some experience at it.

Try not to overheat so quickly. I would think someone with your self described phone skills would be able to control himself better.

Have a great day. I am glad we got this sorted out. Remember name calling is not mature.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Relax it in here guys, don't make me sit you all in different corners till we all get along.

No matter what everyone thinks here, everyone's job is important. Some people may just feel/think their job is more important. A job is a job is a job. One takes brains, one takes physical activity, one takes driving around areas tracking people down, some takes computer work, some construction. Its all a job, relax, as long as you're paying taxes and doing something to benefit the country, its all good.

It doesn't prove anything if I can't or won't do your job, cause chances are you can't or won't do my job. If you want to compare e-penises, take it to another site or PM.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea! Everyones job is important.

YOU SHOULD THANK ME! Your lives would suck balls if I didn't play paintball for a living!

YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Yea! Everyones job is important.
> 
> YOU SHOULD THANK ME! Your lives would suck balls if I didn't play paintball for a living!
> 
> *YOU'RE WELCOME!*


There fixed that for you. Now go back to saving our lives playing paintball, lol.









Do you really play professionally?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im not a pro player. But I am a sponsored tournament player. I get paid to play.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

armac said:


> Personal attack:
> 
> "piggy want a donut?"
> 
> ...


aren't you making a personal attack on me by saying "I would think someone with your self described phone skills would be able to control himself better."?

but condescension is mature? sounds a little self-righteous to me. remember just bc you are a cop doesn't make you better than anyone else. Just because i felt like telling you off doesn't mean i have a lack of self control it means i stand up for myself. its no wonder people don't like cops. they talk to you like a mommy scolding a kid "Remember name calling is not mature." so would it have been better if i said "mr police officer would you like a donut?" there no name calling.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

*LAST WARNING GUYS: *

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

Anything considered insulting to any member after this post will be docked points.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> *LAST WARNING GUYS: *
> 
> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
> * Harrassment (including PM)
> ...


goading? seriously bro
wtf is goading... and no im not going to look it up


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Post #88 is a good example of goading if you don't want to look it up.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

AHHA! lol funny word... dont use it anymore


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

Sanjo Eel said:


> I'm a Cowboy-Astronaut-Millionaire.
> 
> j/k I run a landscaping business and I do web marketing for local small business owners.
> What's your job?


Im a project manager for a HVAC company


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

philbert said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Armac, I don't believe you've ever come out and actually said...
What is your position in law enforcement?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He has man. He is S.W.A.T. I dont remember the thread but I remeber him proving it too by showing his swat gear in a pic.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


*
Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. * Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.
[/quote]

no personal attacks!!!!! please doc some points from yourself.

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

quit harassing me and insulting my reading abilities. at least follow your own rules.

btw harassment was miss-spelled in your original post.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.
[/quote]
'' Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members. ''

Yea, you're one to talk. You can't even speakada proPer engrish.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well this has run its course.

Closed.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^......


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sensitive


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

need_redz said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.
[/quote]
'' Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members. ''

Yea, you're one to talk. You can't even speakada proPer engrish.
[/quote]

I'm sorry, sometimes I'm in a rush when I'm posting or I'm on my cell phone. Let me have you review and spell check each of my posts.

I'll be the first to admit I was never good in English class, I worried more about mathmatics, computers and science.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Back_51 the key to being a GREAT moderator is to not let sly remarks get to your soul. So far you have degraded yourself to the petty bickering in which you were trying to counter, like a rookie. I will give you another chance to redeem yourself, but the monthly review of moderatorship I send to GG do not look good for you this month.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.
[/quote]
'' Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members. ''

Yea, you're one to talk. You can't even speakada proPer engrish.
[/quote]

I'm sorry, sometimes I'm in a rush when I'm posting or I'm on my cell phone. Let me have you review and spell check each of my posts.

I'll be the first to admit I was never good in English class, I worried more about mathmatics, computers and science.
[/quote]
Meh it's all good - at least you can take a joke - unlike hyphen, he's got some serious small man syndrome.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Back_51 the key to being a GREAT moderator is to not let sly remarks get to your soul. So far you have degraded yourself to the petty bickering in which you were trying to counter, like a rookie. I will give you another chance to redeem yourself, but the monthly review of moderatorship I send to GG do not look good for you this month.


I've just had a rough month coach. Give me one more chance!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

philbert said:


> OMG!!! PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! what will i do????????????????


*
Well hopefully you'll take a class to learn how to read. * Then after that hopefully you're stop bickering with other members.
[/quote]

no personal attacks!!!!! please doc some points from yourself.

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* Insults (provoked or not)
* Goading

quit harassing me and insulting my reading abilities. at least follow your own rules.

btw harassment was *miss-spelled* in your original post.
[/quote]

Irony, thy name is philbert.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Back_51 the key to being a GREAT moderator is to not let sly remarks get to your soul. So far you have degraded yourself to the petty bickering in which you were trying to counter, like a rookie. I will give you another chance to redeem yourself, but the monthly review of moderatorship I send to GG do not look good for you this month.


Oh, my. That is good.


----------

